# Ideas for adding Mic to AKG K702



## rc10mike

Just looking for some ideas here. I have this mic http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_71111_Beyerdynamic-Custom-One-Pro-Headset-Gear-Detachable-Gooseneck-Microphone.html
  
 The boom mic detaches right before the T. I would like some ideas on how I could attach the straight boom mic to the K702s. The mic has a normal 3.5mm plug. I dont want to permanently modify the 702s in any way.
  
 Heres a pic of the K702's for reference:

  
 A though I had was to use a 90 degree 3.5-3.5mm coupler zip tied to the cable on the phone, but I cant find a 90 degree one, just straight.
  
 Any other Ideas?


----------



## rc10mike

Like this, but bent @ 90 degrees.


----------



## rc10mike

I found a temporary solution by simply zip tying the entire Beyerdynamic mic assembly to the cord of the 702s. It works good but I can feel the added weight on the left side now. The boom mic itself is pretty light, but the T "block" and cable are somewhat heavy and unnecessary since I dont need the T "block"


----------



## AxelCloris

I have no experience with the Beyerdynamic mic, but I have used mics with AKG headphones before. When I used the Q701 I had the Antlion Modmic. It's a perfect pairing for AKG headphones since they use the mini-XLR termination on their cable. I've also had good luck with the DealExtreme clip-on mic with headphones that are dual entry like my HD650. If you can, I'd suggest trying to get your hands on a Modmic as those two work incredibly well together, or you can pick up the same DX mic that both Mad Lust Envy and I use here for under $3 shipped. If you buy from DX, be prepared for the shipping to take a while. My mic took 3 weeks to get here from China. Sound quality on it is excellent, I've had no complaints from the people who game with me.
  
 If you're set on using the Beyerdynamic mic, you can do what you're asking with a little work. I assume that the plug is on the end of the mic boom, so you could run into an adapter like this, hook up a coupler, and then connect a 3.5mm cable from the coupler and run it into your computer/mixamp/etc... It's an odd way to handle it and it would add a fair amount of weight at that connection, possibly straining your connection to the headphone. But if it's how you want it done, you can do it.


----------



## thegreatpoobarr

Granted this isn't the K702, but it's a nice and simple (and easily reversible) mod
  
  
 http://imgur.com/gallery/bKU4H


----------



## rc10mike

I sort of used both ideas you guys posted. Here Is what I got so far.

 I went to the ole' Radio Shack to look for a 90* adapter as well as a nice light-weight 3.5mm extension cable. I found a decent enough 90* adapter as well as a blue cable which was 80% off, wouldve preferred black but oh well, it matches some trim on the K702s.
  
 I wrapped the end of the blue connector with electrical tape to increase the diameter enough to clear the 90* fitting from hitting the housing. Then zip-tied away.
  
 Let me know what you guys think. Personally, Im not really 100% happy with it, for me, using zip-ties is kind of hack. Performance wise it works great, and its pretty light, so I cant really tell its there anymore.


----------



## AxelCloris

rc10mike said:


> I went to the ole' Radio Shack to look for a 90* adapter as well as a nice light-weight 3.5mm extension cable. I found a decent enough 90* adapter as well as a blue cable which was 80% off, wouldve preferred black but oh well, it matches some trim on the K702s.
> 
> I wrapped the end of the blue connector with electrical tape to increase the diameter enough to clear the 90* fitting from hitting the housing. Then zip-tied away.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think. Personally, Im not really 100% happy with it, for me, using zip-ties is kind of hack. Performance wise it works great, and its pretty light, so I cant really tell its there anymore.


 
  
 Honestly I prefer the blue cable to black. Since you have the Annies it matches the accents nicely. Sure the connection where everything comes together isn't the prettiest but what we care about most when gaming is comfort, reliability and overall performance. As long as it's not causing you any discomfort, and I doubt it is, then you're set there. And if the sound is picking up clearly then you have that covered. And finally as long as it's not shifting around it'll always be set when you need it. So looks aside, that seems like one functional solution.
  
 Even the best planned solution isn't always the most elegant. Here's how I had my Q701 setup with the Modmic. Wasn't going to win any awards but it was functional and never got in my way.


----------



## rc10mike

axelcloris said:


> Honestly I prefer the blue cable to black. Since you have the Annies it matches the accents nicely. Sure the connection where everything comes together isn't the prettiest but what we care about most when gaming is comfort, reliability and overall performance. As long as it's not causing you any discomfort, and I doubt it is, then you're set there. And if the sound is picking up clearly then you have that covered. And finally as long as it's not shifting around it'll always be set when you need it. So looks aside, that seems like one functional solution.
> 
> Even the best planned solution isn't always the most elegant. Here's how I had my Q701 setup with the Modmic. Wasn't going to win any awards but it was functional and never got in my way.


 
 I thought about the Modmic, but it seems the original versions were the best. The 2.3v seems to have a less flexible boom, and they arent even in stock. The Beyer mic I have sounds great, which is why I wanted to keep it.
  
 Right now, Im seriously considering a full custom cable for this setup. I really dont like having two cables running from my head all the way to my AVR and PS4. A single cable with two connectors at each end would be great.


----------



## AxelCloris

A custom cable would be the best way to make it all look neat and together. It's probably not going to be cheap, making a customer mini-XLR with a boom mic, but if done properly it would look amazing. A cheaper method would be to sleeve your two cables together using paracord or something similar and giving it the look of a single cable when they're still separate.


----------



## thegreatpoobarr

Looks good, I'll be doing the same over the next couple days, not looking forward to adding trackIR into the mix though


----------



## bombadilio

Just saw this my issue was not with the mic as much (cheap 2.99 clip on) had to do more with that the cable always got caught on my computer chair and broke the mic.


----------



## kingofzero

I still use my ancient Siberia headset whenever I need a mic for gaming, I'm also looking for a decent K702 mic solution so I can get rid of of it.

A custom cable with a mic attached to the XLR jack would be ideal but it doesn't seem like an easy thing to put together.


----------



## AxelCloris

Once he makes them available pick up an adapter from Zombie_X and use a V-Moda BoomPro mic cable.


----------



## bombadilio

Hey guys wanted to update I ended up getting one of those 2$ mics its installed ni my sound blaster omni port and the AKGS ROCK!!! Anyone use the OMNI and could give suggestions to optimize it for best sound


----------



## illogique

3.5mm siberia v2 extension cable
 replace one end with a 3 pin mini xlr connector and glue together
 flexible 3.5mm microphone


----------



## ph4nt0ma5ter

Hi all,
 I'm still wondering around about which headset or headhpones+mic to buy. But since I pass trough here, I leave a link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Cable-with-Remote-Mic-for-iphone-to-AKG-Q701-K702-K271s-240s-Headphones-/261226262366
  
 it might not be great quality (I suppose) but might work around your issues.


----------

